

For Big Data Startups, Consulting Comes First - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/15/technology/in-big-data-shepherding-comes-first-.html

======
redwood
Makes sense when you consider that that's the order of business at the big
enterprise IT behemoths too. IBM for example: services first. Makes arguably
more sense for new tech. Just a matter of time before we see some
consolidation and acquisition on the space

------
mturmon
A smart article. Finding the reusable services than can be readily translated
from one application domain to the other has always proved to be a challenge
in this area.

I've found the consulting part (for scientific applications) to be fun, but
it's not scalable.

